
UK startup bank launches long-awaited Android app - trstnthms
https://monzo.com/blog/2016/09/29/android/
======
phillc73
Available only from the Google Play Store. I have the same issue with
number26.[1]

Also, plenty of "Mondo" references throughout that page, despite the front
page proclaiming the name change to "Monzo" two months ago. It doesn't inspire
confidence. If I hadn't known they were branded Mondo previously, I'd probably
be suspicious of the intent of that Android App page.

[1] [https://n26.com/](https://n26.com/)

